# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  MidFirst Business News

## Pete

Bought an Atlanta financial institution but it says they will keep their HQ in Georgia:

Presidential Financial sold to MidFirst Bank - Atlanta Business Chronicle

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Perhaps the news about Midfirst buying a bank Denver belongs here:

MidFirst Bank Plans To Acquire Denver Bank - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

----------


## maverickbroncho

MidFirst has had a large contingent of staff flying to and from Denver to complete the transition for the Steele Street locations. They will fly under the MidFirst flag and it makes me curious to the possibilities of future expansion in that market.

----------


## Easy180

> MidFirst has had a large contingent of staff flying to and from Denver to complete the transition for the Steele Street locations. They will fly under the MidFirst flag and it makes me curious to the possibilities of future expansion in that market.


I would look for them to expand just as they did in the Arizona market.

----------


## Lord Helmet

> Perhaps the news about Midfirst buying a bank Denver belongs here:
> 
> MidFirst Bank Plans To Acquire Denver Bank - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |


Saw my first Midfirst here in Denver just last week. Would have been nice to have 5 years ago when I moved here and had to switch from Midfirst to a different bank.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

MidFirst Bank completes acquisition of Steele Street Bank & Trust - The Edmond Sun: News

----------


## Will

OKC-based MidFirst Bank acquires Los Angeles bank

----------


## catch22

Does anyone here use Midfirst? 

Considering opening a secondary bank account (in addition to my TFCU account), I've been browsing a lot of banks and the fee schedules for all of them seem similar. If I'm going to pay fees I rather use an Oklahoma City based company. They have a few branches in Denver, so I can still physically talk to a banker and conduct business that requires in person assistance.

Any major cons or complaints to using them?

----------


## DowntownMan

> Does anyone here use Midfirst? 
> 
> Considering opening a secondary bank account (in addition to my TFCU account), I've been browsing a lot of banks and the fee schedules for all of them seem similar. If I'm going to pay fees I rather use an Oklahoma City based company. They have a few branches in Denver, so I can still physically talk to a banker and conduct business that requires in person assistance.
> 
> Any major cons or complaints to using them?


I've had MidFirst accounts for years. No complaints for me

----------


## sooner88

> Does anyone here use Midfirst? 
> 
> Considering opening a secondary bank account (in addition to my TFCU account), I've been browsing a lot of banks and the fee schedules for all of them seem similar. If I'm going to pay fees I rather use an Oklahoma City based company. They have a few branches in Denver, so I can still physically talk to a banker and conduct business that requires in person assistance.
> 
> Any major cons or complaints to using them?


Work for them. We purchased Steele Street Bank a year and a half ago, so you would be able to work with our people in Denver while still having accessibility to everything MidFirst offers nation wide.

----------


## catch22

> Work for them. We purchased Steele Street Bank a year and a half ago, so you would be able to work with our people in Denver while still having accessibility to everything MidFirst offers nation wide.



Thanks, I think I will open an account then. TFCU gives me pretty great nationwide service through their Co-Op shared branch service, but there's some things you need to handle in person and having some of my funds with MidFirst would allow that as I am only in OKC once a month or so. Plus the ability to support a local business from afar is important to me. My Sonic trips have increased ten fold as that's the only way I can buy local, out of state (other than my dealings with TFCU). MidFirst is another opportunity.

----------


## soonerguru

Excellent choice.

----------


## CCOKC

Best customer service I have dealt with in a bank. Even when I didn't have an account there and just needed information for my clients they bent over backwards to help.  I now have 3 accounts with them. I use the branch on 8th and Lincoln by the Blood bank. Kristen is awesome.

----------


## AP

> Thanks, I think I will open an account then. TFCU gives me pretty great nationwide service through their Co-Op shared branch service, but there's some things you need to handle in person and having some of my funds with MidFirst would allow that as I am only in OKC once a month or so. Plus the ability to support a local business from afar is important to me. My Sonic trips have increased ten fold as that's the only way I can buy local, out of state (other than my dealings with TFCU). MidFirst is another opportunity.


Don't leave TFCU, though! (I work there)

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Don't leave TFCU, though! (I work there)


I'd like to get into TFCU but it doesn't look like I meet the requirements to enter. Tell me the secrets!

----------


## AP

This is all I have for you: https://www.tinkerfcu.org/index.php/.../joining-tfcu/

----------


## catch22

> Don't leave TFCU, though! (I work there)


I'll never leave TFCU. They have been and continue to be the best bank (CU) I have used. I've also been a member there since 2001. Of course at that age I didn't even know I was a member. They've treated me very well. My only gripe is the mobile app. Even the brand new release -- seems to always have random hang ups where it will never connect despite any other app I use connecting to the web flawlessly. The little wheel just keeps spinning until I close the app.

----------


## ctchandler

> I'd like to get into TFCU but it doesn't look like I meet the requirements to enter. Tell me the secrets!


All you have to do if you don't meet the standard requirements is donate $10 to some charity that they specify.  That's how I joined but I don't remember giving them the $10.  Regardless, I'm now a "member of the Tinker Credit Union.  Just call this number. "* If you are not sure if you are a member of one of the Charter Organizations, please call the Member Service Center at (405) 319-2255 or 1-800-456-4828, ext. 2255."
C. T.

----------


## Pete

Only noticed later that when I was photographing the I-235 & I-44 work, the Midfirst HQ had a banner up celebrating Russ's MVP:

----------


## Bill Robertson

> Only noticed later that when I was photographing the I-235 & I-44 work, the Midfirst HQ had a banner up celebrating Russ's MVP:


I saw that on Facebook but I never know what to do with things I see on there.

----------


## OKCRT

It would be nice if Mid First would build a Tower downtown to add to the skyline. I would even open up an account with them. Lol

----------


## Pete

> It would be nice if Mid First would build a Tower downtown to add to the skyline. I would even open up an account with them. Lol


They bought a bunch of the old neighboring Chesapeake buildings and land for pennies on the dollar. so they aren't going anywhere.

----------


## warreng88

I think it should also be noted that Midfirst is doing a major remodel of the corporate tower at 501 NW Grand. Currently floors one and two are being worked on and should of be done by the end of the year. Then they will start on three and four and then five and six. It's supposed to take about two more years. That shows they are committed to that location for the long haul.

----------


## sooner88

^^^ Yep, they took everything down to the studs and are doing a complete overhaul, reconfiguring the layout and giving the whole office a much more modern feel similar to what they have done in Arizona.

----------


## Bullbear

I need to go see it when finished.. I worked in the branch on the first floor of that building for years in the 90's.

----------


## Pete

Yes, I should have posted some time ago that they've dropped some pretty big building permits on their HQ.

Also, they (and/or Jeff Records) just bout that entire triangle from CHK between Grand and Western; south of Flip's and Classen Curve.

----------


## OKCretro

where Tapwerks was?  or should i say where Pumps was (i think that was the name)?

----------


## Pete

> where Tapwerks was?  or should i say where Pumps was (i think that was the name)?


Yes, all of that south to the interstate, including Deep Fork Grill.

----------


## Midtowner

And Midfirst has office space all over the metro. I don't see them consolidating operations into one tower.

----------


## OKCRT

Downtown needs a large bank to headline a tall tower. We used to have Chase on top of the Cotter building so maybe Chase will want to get back downtown into a tower in the future? Or maybe a new First National Bank downtown.  The more the better.

----------


## ShadowStrings

> Downtown needs a large bank to headline a tall tower. We used to have Chase on top of the Cotter building so maybe Chase will want to get back downtown into a tower in the future? Or maybe a new First National Bank downtown.  The more the better.


Maybe BOK? 😉

----------

